# News feeds; what can i expect to find?



## kevision (Mar 30, 2004)

If i get a Pansat 2500 and point a few dishes (Ku) around, what can i expect to find in the way of news feeds? Looking at Lyngsat, it looks like SBS6 is a major feed outlet, but is that all FTA? i checked out the backhaul forum on yahoo, and it appears to be exclusivly sports-centered. is there another resource that might provide current info on news backhauls?

thanks for any info. 

Kevin


----------



## PSB (Oct 4, 2002)

I like T6 as it used to be called it has loads of news feeds (its my first stop every morning), but there are other feeds around the ark, put it this way you will not feel let down, also make sure your receiver has a blind search as this will help a lot, and rather than a few dish why not just stick a motor on then you will see all the satellites, if you have line of sight!


----------



## Guest (Jun 6, 2004)

kevision said:


> If i get a Pansat 2500 and point a few dishes (Ku) around, what can i expect to find in the way of news feeds? Looking at Lyngsat, it looks like SBS6 is a major feed outlet, but is that all FTA? i checked out the backhaul forum on yahoo, and it appears to be exclusivly sports-centered. is there another resource that might provide current info on news backhauls?
> 
> thanks for any info.
> 
> Kevin


Backhaul forums is mostly for sports. If you subscribe to the [email protected] then that list is for newsfeeds and sports feeds. Reagan news feeds tonight have been on T6 and also AMC 1 for the most part.


----------



## New in Phoenix (Jul 4, 2004)

Is T6 now called Intelsat Americas 6? I am looking for wild feeds on FTA. I am getting a dish next Monday and want to point another one at live wild feeds for news and sports if possible. I am new and would appreciate any help.


----------



## Guest (Jul 4, 2004)

New in Phoenix said:


> Is T6 now called Intelsat Americas 6? I am looking for wild feeds on FTA. I am getting a dish next Monday and want to point another one at live wild feeds for news and sports if possible. I am new and would appreciate any help.


Yes, T6 is now IA 6 - Intelsat Americas 6. CBS news feeds have been digital today. IRL ABC backhaul earlier today was analog. Boston Pops WBZ backhaul was on here last year in analog. So far, nothing. It's late for the Pops backhaul to come up too.


----------



## New in Phoenix (Jul 4, 2004)

Thanks Mike for clearing that up on the T6. When you mention news feeds are they national news(ABC,CBS Ect.) or news from local stations from around the U.S. at random?


----------



## Guest (Jul 4, 2004)

New in Phoenix said:


> Thanks Mike for clearing that up on the T6. When you mention news feeds are they national news(ABC,CBS Ect.) or news from local stations from around the U.S. at random?


News feeds from on-site. Susie-Q reporting from the Norfolk Naval Yard for WAVY-TV10, Blair Meeks reporting from a bad train crash in Dekalb County for WXIA-NBC12 in Atlanta, feeds like that.

Local station feeds of parades show up (all camera angles). Last year, there were numerous local feeds of 4th of July celebrations. My favorite was the NBC feed from Seattle.


----------



## New in Phoenix (Jul 4, 2004)

Is there a site that has more sports on it then others from your experience.


----------



## PSB (Oct 4, 2002)

If you are a news junkie (like me) a FTA system is a must, it lets you watch breaking news and events long before cable news broadcasts it and there are no breaks, it truly is warts and all TV, and its not for every one, I have seen some terrible things on FTA satellite around the world before the editor could cut it! I have also seen a lot of funny stuff, the Fox news guy with his make up he keeps re-appling to himself between shots : )


----------



## New in Phoenix (Jul 4, 2004)

I am courious as to how many feeds can you see at one time. I mean is there more then one happening at a time on a normal basis? T6 is loaded with them. I would think they would have numerous feeds going on at one time. Someone mentioned in the morning that is the first thing he does is go to T6 and check it out. I am just deciding if I want to point another dish at T6 for more viewing options.


----------



## Guest (Jul 6, 2004)

New in Phoenix said:


> I am courious as to how many feeds can you see at one time. I mean is there more then one happening at a time on a normal basis? T6 is loaded with them. I would think they would have numerous feeds going on at one time. Someone mentioned in the morning that is the first thing he does is go to T6 and check it out. I am just deciding if I want to point another dish at T6 for more viewing options.


Most of the time, there aren't feeds. These are occasional slots for news and sometimes sports feeds on occasion. Transponders light up particularly during a political event, major storm or when the local newscasts are on the air.

You could have as few as 1 or as many as 15 to 18 depending on the satellite.


----------



## PSB (Oct 4, 2002)

If you want all the satellites get a motorized system, one dish does it all and it only takes seconds to switch from satellite to satellite from inside using the remote control, I like T6 for news feeds but as pointed out above news and sports feeds pop up all over the Clarke belt.


----------



## Guest (Jul 19, 2004)

I in Florida and a long time ago owned a BUD. I remember the days about live feeds and enjoyed them very much. I would like to get back to them. Is it possiable to do that with a FTA Panasat 2500a and an old Direct tv Sat dish? Maybe switching the lnb and pointing to T6? 

What do you think I should do?
Is it possiable with my set up?


----------



## kevision (Mar 30, 2004)

ppauly,
Since starting this thread i ended up getting a pansat 2500 and 90cm dish. there are a ton of newsfeeds. the 2500 works pretty good too. you'll need a larger dish though than a DTV dish. At least 30 inches.


----------



## PSB (Oct 4, 2002)

T6 was JUMPING today there were about 6-7 live news feeds, and it will only get better the closer the election comes, if I had a fixed dish this is where I would point it, its a very busy satellite, I am biased as its also my true south satellite (sigh!) I am starting to sound like Hank Hill here (I sell satellite and satellite accessories).


----------



## Guest (Jul 20, 2004)

New in Phoenix said:


> Is there a site that has more sports on it then others from your experience.


SBS 6 and G11 are good for college sports from local stations and ESPN, ABC and TNT, T6 has sports from college teams, AMC 1 is good for NBC. G3 is good too. Not much on AMC 3 now that T4 has died.


----------



## Guest (Jul 20, 2004)

PSB said:


> T6 was JUMPING today there were about 6-7 live news feeds, and it will only get better the closer the election comes, if I had a fixed dish this is where I would point it, its a very busy satellite, I am biased as its also my true south satellite (sigh!) I am starting to sound like Hank Hill here (I sell satellite and satellite accessories).


There's a 12 channel setup from ABC in Boston on G11 V 11980 MHz 
SR 28125. 
V=512, A=650, PCR=128
V=513, A=660, PCR=129
V=514, A=670, PCR=130
See the pattern? All the way too 
V=523, A=760, PCR=139


----------

